# Josef Suk



## Mirror Image

Czech composer Josef Suk was born on January 4, 1874, in Krecovice, Bohemia, where his father was a choral director. The elder Josef Suk taught his son to play the piano, violin, and organ. In 1885, at the age of 11, Suk entered the Prague Conservatory. By 1888, he had composed a mass, the Krecovická mase; he received his degree in 1891, with what became the Op. 1 piano quartet as his thesis. When ntonín Dvorák became a professor at the Conservatory, Suk stayed an extra year to study with him. Dvorák considered Suk his best student, and the two became personally close. In 1898, Suk married Dvorák's daughter Otilie.

Suk's compositional life may be divided into two periods. His early works are characterized by a late Romantic style that created a general perception of Suk as Dvorák's heir. Compared with Dvorák, Suk wrote little chamber music, but found success with the Four Pieces for violin and piano, Op. 17, written in 1900, and the Fantasy for violin and orchestra, Op. 24, of 1903, as well as with several solo piano works -- the "Song of Love" from the six piano pieces of Op. 7 became a standard recital piece. He wrote few songs and never approached opera, concentrating mainly on orchestral music. In 1892, he wrote the Serenade for Strings, Op. 6, which boosted his career when Brahms promoted it, much as Dvorák himself had benefited from the Viennese giant's support years before. In 1897 and 1898, he composed incidental music for the play Radúz a Mahulena, one of his most popular works and one that had resonances with Suk's own happy marriage. An optimistic mood is especially evident in the piano suites Jaro (Spring) Op. 22 and Letní dojmi Op. 22b, both written in 1902. It was during this time that his son was born.

In 1904, Suk's father-in-law and mentor Dvorák died, and 14 months later, in 1905, his beloved wife Otilie passed away. Their deaths had a devastating impact, and the beginnings of a second phase of Suk's career may be discerned in the works that followed. His compositions became more introspective, complex, and infused with emotion. Completed in 1906, the symphony Asrael, Op. 27, exemplifies this new phase. It is a massive work, considered by many the summit of his achievement. Suk began to experiment with polytonality, notably in his symphonic poem Zrání (Ripening) of 1917. He expanded upon the structure and language of Zrání in his symphony with soloists and chorus Epilog, completed in 1929; these three major orchestral works form a trilogy of vast, almost Mahlerian ambition and scope. Unlike his Czech contemporaries, Suk did not incorporate folk or literary motifs into his compositions. Interestingly, however, his final composition was a Czech dance entitled Sousedská.

Suk made a living largely as a performer and teacher, scheduling composing time around his daily responsibilities. The lack of chamber music in his oeuvre is all the more remarkable in view of his long tenure as second violinist of the Czech Quartet. The Quartet's first concert took place in Vienna in 1893, where it received praise from Brahms, and Suk enjoyed international success with the quartet for forty years, remaining a member until he retired in 1933. In 1922 Suk assumed a professorship in composition at the Prague Conservatory, where he tutored such future Czech composers such as Martinu, Jezek and Borkovec. He was twice appointed head of the Conservatory, serving from 1924 to 1926, and from 1933 until 1935. He died in 1935, at the age of 61.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

What does everyone think of this very underrated composer?


----------



## handlebar

Thanks ever so much for this post. A VERY underrated composer that has always been on the fringe of popularity in the concert hall. His Asrael symphony deserves more recognition and praise. The Chandos set of the piano works prove he was comfortable in that medium. Also, the Supraphon labels delightful cd's.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Thanks ever so much for this post. A VERY underrated composer that has always been on the fringe of popularity in the concert hall. His Asrael symphony deserves more recognition and praise. The Chandos set of the piano works prove he was comfortable in that medium. Also, the Supraphon labels delightful cd's.
> 
> Jim


You're welcome Jim. I was just surprised to see that there have been no threads about him.

Yes, he was a great composer. Seriously neglected I think. He without a doubt composes some very serious music. I have that Supraphon box set with Vaclav Neumann and Libor Pesek and the Czech Philharmonic Orch. on the way. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## confuoco

I'm surprised that even somebody apart Czech republic know him...and pleased. I know that some czech conductors have his works, especially trilogy Asrael, Ripening and Epilogue, among their favourite works to perform from all the repertoir.


----------



## Mirror Image

confuoco said:


> I'm surprised that even somebody apart Czech republic know him...and pleased. I know that some czech conductors have his works, especially trilogy Asrael, Ripening and Epilogue, among their favourite works to perform from all the repertoir.


I'm a huge fan of Czech composers Dvorak, Smetana, and Martinu, so naturally I became curious with other composers and this led me to the music of Suk, which is a happy discovery for me.

I have not heard any of his work, but as I told Jim I have a box set coming on Supraphon that I've very excited about.


----------



## confuoco

Mirror Image said:


> I'm a huge fan of Czech composers Dvorak, Smetana, and Martinu


You forgot Janáček


----------



## bassClef

I'd also recommend Pavel Vranicky.


----------



## Mirror Image

confuoco said:


> You forgot Janáček


Ah yes of course....can't forget the awesome Janacek.


----------



## Taneyev

I've all Suk chamber works on Supraphone. His 2 SQ are just fantastic. 
BTW, Ginette Neveu's recording of the Suk 4 pieces for violin and piano are already legendary, and considered one of the best violin interpretation ever.


----------



## Mirror Image

Taneyev said:


> I've all Suk chamber works on Supraphone. His 2 SQ are just fantastic.
> BTW, Ginette Neveu's recording of the Suk 4 pieces for violin and piano are already legendary, and considered one of the best violin interpretation ever.


Have you checked out his orchestral pieces? That's where his true ability comes to the forefront I think.


----------



## Taneyev

No, I haven't. You see, I'm a fanatic of chamber. Of my nearly 1600 CD, I've no more that 50 symphonic.


----------



## Mirror Image

Taneyev said:


> No, I haven't. You see, I'm a fanatic of chamber. Of my nearly 1600 CD, I've no more that 50 symphonic.


Well I'm a fanatic of orchestral works. Out of my entire collection I only own 2 CDs of chamber works. I'm not a big fan of chamber music.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, each one with his own mania, and everybody happy.


----------



## Mirror Image

Everybody into Suk's music MUST own this set. It is a must. If you do not own this set, then you do not own any Suk.


----------



## Czech composer

Christmas Day by Josef Suk


----------



## Pugg

Czech composer said:


> Christmas Day by Josef Suk


That's nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Triplets

I've tried to appreciate Asreal a few times, with a couple of different recordings, but inevitably I wind up respecting and not really liking it. Suk just doesn't have a personal sound world that can envelop a listener for long periods of time and sustain interest in grand statements as can Bruckner, Mahler, Shostakovich, etc. His shorter works are more accessible


----------



## Czech composer

Triplets said:


> I've tried to appreciate Asreal a few times, with a couple of different recordings, but inevitably I wind up respecting and not really liking it. Suk just doesn't have a personal sound world that can envelop a listener for long periods of time and sustain interest in grand statements as can Bruckner, Mahler, Shostakovich, etc. His shorter works are more accessible


I disagree. I think it depends on a personal taste. Agree that I realy never get into Asrael symphony too, but Summer Tale and Ripening have for me bigger emotional impact than some of Mahler symphonies (including the most famous 5th 6th or 9th). 
Do I say, that these Mahler symphonies are worse than Suk´s symphonic poems? No! But the emotions I feel are real for me. And especially Summer tale one of deepest emotional experience I have ever had in my life. On the other hand when I am listening to Mahler 9th, I don´t feel as strong emotion as with Suk and I am realy trying. Because I love Mahler and for exapmle his 3rd symphony is for me also one of deepest experiences.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Replying - a year to the day later! - to czech composer. 

Pohádka léta. Complete agreement! One of the most beautiful pieces in the repertoire
Zrání And Epilog. Hard work, but worth the effort
Asrael. Try Talich. His 1960? recording is harrowing but a real wonder.

Enjoy your carp tonight!


----------



## cougarjuno

I love Suk's Serenade for Strings very comparable to Dvorak's -- both beautiful pieces. Suk is an amazing composer and Asrael to me is a neglected masterpiece. Would love to hear a live performance of it.


----------



## Jacck

I like the Scherzo Fantastico by Suk


----------



## CnC Bartok

SWR Music are releasing a recording of Asrael conducted by Karel Ancerl - yes KAREL ANCERL!!!! - from 1967. Link to presto classical below.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...conducts-josef-suk-asrael-isa-krejci-serenata


----------



## Larkenfield

Jacck said:


> I like the Scherzo Fantastico by Suk


Bold splashes of color! Wonderful.

I like what Suk said about himself (perhaps already mentioned by others):

"I do not bow to anyone, except to my own conscience and to our noble Lady Music… and yet at the same time I know that thereby I serve my country, and praise the great people from the period of our wakening who taught us to love our country."

His Asrael Symphony has big ideas, ambitious both personally and universally, and at times he seems more enigmatic, complex & emotionally turbulent than I've ever heard from Dvorak (one of my favorite composers of all time), a certain quality of realism that I find very agreeable and courageous. I do believe he was his own man and there is an inner quality of complexity to some his work that raises it above the ordinary.


----------



## Jamal Nazreddin

I have been following Josef Suk ever since I feel I've come to appreciate all of Dvorak.


----------



## Rogerx

Jamal Nazreddin said:


> I have been following Josef Suk ever since I feel I've come to appreciate all of Dvorak.


Anything particular you like by Suk?


----------



## WhateverDude

Yes, I've tried Suk's symphonic works a few times but they seem rather bland. Not tried his chamber works though. Does anyone have any experience with his chamber works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

" Another Naxos disc that pushes all the buttons. Full of colour, Slavic under tones and dazzling twist and turns. There is more to Suk than his Asrael."

Nice review of the disc:
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15965/


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 138897
> 
> 
> " Another Naxos disc that pushes all the buttons. Full of colour, Slavic under tones and dazzling twist and turns. There is more to Suk than his Asrael."
> 
> Nice review of the disc:
> https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15965/


You should hear Pešek, Bělohlávek and Mackerras in this music. Blows Falletta out of the water.


----------



## CnC Bartok

As far as the above two posts are concerned, I think I have to agree with both of you!! That's a very fine CD, and an excellent introduction to Suk's more accessible orchestral music. And although I do try not to think "Ah! A female conductor, how refreshing..." I have been pretty impressed with everything JoAnn Falletta has done, including some pretty decent Bartok as well.

However, there is still something immensely special about this music being played by "native" forces. The recent Belohlavek Fairy Tale on Decca is just wonderful, and there are some stupendous old recordings under Vaclav Talich worth seeking out. Pesek did a very fine survey of nearly all the orchestral music (? the only non-Supraphon recording of Epilogue included)) on Virgin, a real labour of love, that! Mackerras IS Czech, by the way, for the purposes of music, anyways...! It would also be a mistake to overlook Vaclav Neumann's handful of both top quality and important (first recording of Epilogue, first modern recording of Ripening).

Three or four relatively recent Asrael recordings are all highly competitive - Two by Belohlavek (Supraphon and Decca), a very fine Bavarian one under Jakub Hrusa, and an Essen recording by Tomas Netopil. I have unfortunately been somewhat underwhelmed by some of Netopil's recordings, and found his Janacek distinctly bland, but this Asreal is very powerful indeed.

My favourite piece of Suk is the successor to Asrael - A Summer's Tale. A sublime giant symphony/symphonic poem in five gorgeous movements, that has the relaxed assuredness of a great composer, fully in command of what he's doing. Makes me happy to consider Suk a great composer!


----------



## Joachim Raff

CnC Bartok said:


> As far as the above two posts are concerned, I think I have to agree with both of you!! That's a very fine CD, and an excellent introduction to Suk's more accessible orchestral music. And although I do try not to think "Ah! A female conductor, how refreshing..." I have been pretty impressed with everything JoAnn Falletta has done, including some pretty decent Bartok as well.
> 
> However, there is still something immensely special about this music being played by "native" forces. The recent Belohlavek Fairy Tale on Decca is just wonderful, and there are some stupendous old recordings under Vaclav Talich worth seeking out. Pesek did a very fine survey of nearly all the orchestral music (? the only non-Supraphon recording of Epilogue included)) on Virgin, a real labour of love, that! Mackerras IS Czech, by the way, for the purposes of music, anyways...! It would also be a mistake to overlook Vaclav Neumann's handful of both top quality and important (first recording of Epilogue, first modern recording of Ripening).
> 
> Three or four relatively recent Asrael recordings are all highly competitive - Two by Belohlavek (Supraphon and Decca), a very fine Bavarian one under Jakub Hrusa, and an Essen recording by Tomas Netopil. I have unfortunately been somewhat underwhelmed by some of Netopil's recordings, and found his Janacek distinctly bland, but this Asreal is very powerful indeed.
> 
> My favourite piece of Suk is the successor to Asrael - A Summer's Tale. A sublime giant symphony/symphonic poem in five gorgeous movements, that has the relaxed assuredness of a great composer, fully in command of what he's doing. Makes me happy to consider Suk a great composer!











I have listened to few versions of 'Summer's Tale' but Mackerras is my favourite. The phantom of powers is a deal breaker for me. Belohlavavek on Chandos is well acclaimed. I have to agree its a great version. The fast pacing and the intensity is greater with Mackerras. No other version i have listened to comes near in this department.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Mackerras is very much my favourite too, but I do see the Bělohlávek Chandos recording as a competitor as well. If you don't know it, do seek out the old 1957 mono recording by Karel Sejna. The sound is a bit boxy and limited, but you can still hear the magic.


----------

